# good floating plates?..



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

what are some good floating plants?..not really like plants..but something small..like duckweed?..

i want to have some in the tank..so it block off some lights..
picture of the plant would help..and with the name..thanks


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

LIMNOBIUM SPONGIA which is a large frogbit and has very long roots


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

wow, those look nice!


----------

